# Diagrama de iac



## alvin2222 (Ago 1, 2013)

necesito el diagrama de iac para mi trabajo de investigacion muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2013)

¿ Que es un IAC ? ésto ? :

[ame]http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=4017&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.50165853,d.cGE,pv.xjs.s.en_US.seW1cfrvSKg.O&biw=1024&bih=566&wrapid=tlif137541115165510&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=cR_7UeXZMrL9iQLLk4GABQ#hl=es&sclient=psy-ab&q=Diagrama+IAC&oq=Diagrama+IAC&gs_l=serp.12..0i7i30l4.34840.37120.1.69640.9.9.0.0.0.5.570.3220.3-3j1j3.7.0....0...1c.1.23.psy-ab..7.5.2130.A_ZQiZGacTg&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.50165853,d.cGE&fp=7e611affd3940d40&biw=1024&bih=566[/ame]


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Ago 4, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que es un IAC ? ésto ? :
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...53,d.cGE&fp=7e611affd3940d40&biw=1024&bih=566



Efectivamente compañero DOSMETROS:

Esos son ejemplos de Idle Air Control, un motor a pasos que controla el paso de aire en un motor de combustión para uso automotriz. Hay dos tipos principalmente, sería de ayuda sobre cuál tipo necesita datos. Estaremos pendientes del tema.

saludos


----------

